# Kultura > Kulturë demokratike >  Shqyrtime për shtetin

## Sabriu

Written by Esat Stavileci     
Monday, 17 March 2008  


Vrojtime hyrëse 

Përkufizimi i shtetit  sot paraqet një prej detyrave më të rënda dhe më të vështira të teorisë. Përkufizimi i deridjeshëm është pjesërisht i pranueshëm dhe më shumë i kontestueshëm. Zhvillimi objektiv i shoqërisë ka ndikuar dhe vazhdon të ndikojë në ndërlikueshmërinë e përkufizimit të shtetit. 

Nuk ekziston një përkufizim i përgjithshëm i shtetit, edhe pse në teori ka afrime pikëpamjesh, sa i përket elementeve prej të cilave do të mund të sajohej një përkufizim i tillë. 

Problemi i parë paraqitet për shkak të diversitetit të tipeve të shtetit.Cdo tip i mëvonshëm i shtetit paraqitet më i zhvilluar dhe më kompleks.Ky fakt e bën edhe më të vështirësuar përpjekjen për të ofruar një përkufizim të pranueshëm të shtetit për të gjitha tipet e tij dhe për të gjitha kohët në të cilat ai është paraqitur. 

Por, a janë vetëm këto dy rrethana që e kushtëzojnë përkufizimin e shtetit ? Cdo përgjigje në këtë pyetje është me më shumë elemente mohimi se pohimi.Nëse pranohet ky gjykim, vështirësitë për të ofruar një përkufizim gjithëpërfshirës të shtetit bëhen edhe më të mëdha. 

Nga duhet të fillojnë shqyrtimet teorike mbi shtetin ? Nga rezultatet tashmë të arritura të teorisë apo menjëherë nga përpjekjet për të ndërtuar një teori të re mbi shtetin ? Mendojmë se tregohen iluzionistë të mëdhenj ata që anashkalojnë rezultatet tashmë të njohura të teorisë dhe hidhen në aventura për hir të ndërtimit të një teorie të re mbi shtetin. 

Kërkimi i një rruge midis këtyre dyjave, ndoshta, do të mund të tregohej më shumë rezultativ, veçanërisht nëse ajo rrugë do të ndërtohej mbi vështrimin kritik të teorisë ekzistuese mbi shtetin dhe me një shkallë të formësimit të teorisë së re për të. 

Ne kemi përzgjedhur pikërisht këtë rrugë, jo si të vetmen të mundshme, por si më racionalën, për ti ofruar  lexuesit, jo vetëm një panoramë pikëpamjesh të njohura, por edhe një laryshi opsionesh të reja të cilat do të presin gjykimin e kohës për ti vendosur në të pranueshme ose të papranueshme për të.Prandaj, autori i librit që po i ofrohet lexuesit nëpërmjet ëeb faqës së tij, nuk ka menduar vetëm në atë që do të mund të merrte prej librit njohuri për shtetin, por edhe në lexuesin që do të mund të provokohej për këndvështrime të reja, duke e provuar edhe vetën  si autor i mundshëm i tyre. 

Kur pata propozuar përfshirjën e këtij libri në botimet e Akademisë së Shkencave dhe Arteve të Kosovës për vitin 2008, kisha parasysh faktin  se Kosova, brenda këtij viti, do të deklarojë pavarësinë e saj, sado e kufizueshme që të jetë ajo për një periudhë kohore që shumë vështirë do të mund të parashikohet, meqë do të jetë e varur nga zhvillimet, si të brendshme, ashtu dhe të jashtme. 

Me rastin e propozimit të këtij projekti, gjykoja se njohuritë për shtetin, në shtetin e porsalindur të Kosovës, në mos asgjë tjetër, do të mund të luanin rolin e mamisë që ndihmon daljen e foshnjës në dritë. 

Kosova, edhe për një kohë, do të qëndrojë në inkubator dhe do të mbahet me infuzion. 

Bërja e shtetit është shumë më shumë se deklarimi i tij. 

Shkrimet e mia në këtë vit do ti kushtohen, ekskluzivisht, shtetbërjes.Eshtë koha që përzgjedh temën, por edhe anasjelltas.      


Paraqet,Sabri Selmani

----------


## dardajan

Shteti  lindi  si  nevoje  e  shoqerise ose  e  nje  populli   per mbrojtjen  e  tij  ne  formen  me  te  larte te  organizimit  shoqeror.
Shteti  lindi  si  nevoje  e  koordinimit  te punes  dhe  pasurive  te   kesaj  shoqerie per  nje nivel  me  te  larte shoqeror  ne dobi  te  asaj  shoqerie.
Pra  ishte  nevoja  shoqerore pra  e  interesave te  individive qe  lindi  shteti  dhe  jo  se  shteti  lindi  sepse  dikush   pregatiti  nje  teori apo  disa  teori dhe ja  imponoj  shoqerise per  zbatim.
Shtetet  e  krijuara  mbi  kete  baze "artificiale " e  kane  te  veshtire  jetesen dhe  jane  gjithmon  me  probleme  shoqerore.
Shembull  per  kete  eshte  ish  Jugosllavia,ish  URSS  etj.

Shteti  meqense  lind si  nevoje  e  individeve te  nje  shoqerie per nje  shkalle  me  te  larte  organizimi  dhe  jetese  duhet  t'ju  sherbeje  idivideve  te  asaj  shoqerie  qe  e  kane  krijuar,  pra  duhet  te  jete  sherbetore  e  tyre  dhe  qe  ky  shtet  te  luaj  kete  rol  duhet  te  kotrollohet  dhe  te  ndryshohet  po  nga  keta  individe.

Ndersa  realiteti flet  ndryshe:

Shteti  sot ne  te  gjith   boten  nuk  eshte  sherbetor i shoqerise  qe  e  ka  pjelle, nuk  shikon  interesat  e  individeve apo  te  asaj  shoqerie   perkundrazi   ai  e  ushtron  pushtetin  e tij  pikerisht  per  shfrytezuar  kete  shoqeri  dhe  individet  e  saj  ne  intetres  te  tij  interes  qe  nuk  eshte  me  ai  i  pari pra  i  koordinimit te punes  dhe  pasurive te  shoqerise por  ai  i shperdorimit te  ketyre  pasurive  per individ (diktatoret) klane dhe  shoqeri qe  shkeputen  nga  shoqeria  baze  duke  krijuar  keshtu  nje  shoqeri  te  re mbi  shoqerine  egzistuese , shoqeri  kjo  qe  perdor  pikerisht   te  ardhurat  e  shoqerise  baze  per tu  pasuruar e  ushtruar  pushtetin  e  tyre .Kjo  shoqeri  e  re  eshte  e  interesuar qe  te  mbaje nen  presion dhe  kercenim  te  vazhdueshem shoqerine  baze per  te  mos  humbur  privilegjet  e  tyre.
Dhe  per  tja  arritur  kesaj  ajo  mundohet  ta  lere  injorante  shoqerine  baze duke  e  ndare  kete  shoqeri  ne skllever dhe  pronare por  kujdes  jo  ne  pronare  privat, por shteteror   te  cilet  perfitojne  nga  ky  pushtet  pa  pasur  asnje  aktivitet korcial.
Biles nje  shtrese  e  shoqerise  baze  mundohet  te  shkeputet  nga  kjo  skllaveri duke  punuar si  pronar  per  aktivitete  komerciale  personale, dhe  shpesh  kur  del  i  sukseshem  futet  ne  shoqerine e re  dhe  behet  pjese  e  saj  ne  menyre  qe  te  rrise  me shume  te  ardhurat  e tij.
Por  kjo  nuk  ndodh  me  te  gjithe  ka  shum  prej  tyre qe punojne  dhe fitojne  ndershmerisht  dhe  shtypen  gjithnje  e  me shume nga  shteti  njesoj  si  per  shoqerine  baze.

Si  perfundim  dua  te  them  se  shteti  i  sotem  eshte  shtypes, i  lirive  dhe  te  drejtave  te  individit  eshte  nje  shtet hajdut  i djerses  dhe  gjakut te  shoqrise baze ,  ku  me  shume  e  ku  me  pak.
Per  te  rifituar keto  te  drejta  keta  individ  dhe  kjo  shoqeri  duhet te  ndertojne  nje  tip  te  ri  shteti ,  dhe  qe  eshte  pikerisht  shperberja  e  tij   duke  e  lene  kete  klase  shtypse  pa  burimin  e  tyre  kryesor  financiar.
Pra  per  mendimin  tim  shteti  duhet  te  shperbehet  plotesisht  dhe  shoqeria e re  te  organizohet ne  forme  tjeter   ku  shteti  te  funksionoje  si  objekt  imagjinar  dhe  jo  konkret  pra  qe  preket, por qe  ne  te  njejten  kohe te  funksionoje realisht.
Ne momentin  e sotem  te  zhvillimit njerezor nga  njera ane  kemi  nje hap  te  madh  perpara  ne  teknologji dhe  ne  vitet  pasardhese do  jete edhe  me  i  madh dhe  nga  ana  tjeter  kemi  nje organizim  shoqeror  qe  ka  filluar  te  mos  i  pergjigjet  me  ketyre  ndryshimeve  nga  ku  lind si  nevoje edhe  nje  organizim  i ri  shoqeror e  shteteror.

----------


## Hyj-Njeriu

Shteti ka lindur si nevoje e aristokracise. Lindja e pabarazise ekonomike beri qe te shpikej nje menyre e mire per te ruajtuar pasurine e fituar. Shteti ishte menyra me e mire e mundshme.

Kush mendon se shteti eshte mbrojtes i te varferit gabon rende.shteti ka lindur jetuar e do vazhdoje te jetoje per te mbrojtur te pasurin.

Ne kosove ekziston pabarazia keshtu qe do automatikisht do ekzistoje edhe shteti,prandaj ceshtja eshte se cfare forme shteterore duhet te ekzistoje e kush do e kete pushtetin.

Faktikisht per t'iu pergjigjur kesaj pyetjeje duhet ne radhe te pare te shikojme se kush ka sovranitetin.
Sovraniteti eshte karakteristika themelore e shtetit. Kur thua shtet ke thene njekohesisht edhe sovranitet....Aktualisht sovraniteti i kosoves i takon Europes,keshtu qe forma shteterore dhe pushtetin real e kane europianet,te cilet do bejne normalisht kohen e mire dhe te keqen.

Ceshtja e shtetberjes ne fakt i takon krijimit te administrates  ,burokracise se nevojshme por ketu shkeputemi nga teoria se c'eshte shteti e futemi ne praktiken e ndertimit te shtetit.

Me ka ngelur ne mendje shprehja e Nices : Shteti eshte krijuar per te tepertit

----------

